# New Carved Top Mayones Regius



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 16, 2016)

Mayones Regius 6 Core V3 Prototype, carved Flamed Maple 4A grade top, Trans Amber Burst Gloss finish, Mahogany Khaya body back, 11-ply neck-thru-body section, Ebony fingerboard, Luminlay SGM-23 side dot markers, Seymour Duncan TB-6 Distortion & SH-2 humbucker set, Hipshot Products Inc Fixed .175 bridge, Hipshot Grip-Lock tuners, Graph Tech Guitar Labs Black Tusq nut, Schaller Straplocks, Hiscox Cases hardshell case

I'm not a fan of Carved Tops usually but I'm interested in trying this at NAMM.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 16, 2016)

I really like this. I could never get along with the flat top and no arm contour even though they're really good instruments so this should address that.


----------



## narad (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm digging it. I'm just worried that if 5A maple top is something like a $800 upcharge on a standard regius...what will it be on a carve top regius?? Eek! Though, I suppose it should be in line with the setius options?


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 16, 2016)

I really like the lack of binding but the carve kills the shape IMO, also these are going to be _even more expensive_


----------



## vibrantgermancities (Jan 16, 2016)

jephjacques said:


> I really like the lack of binding but the carve kills the shape IMO, also these are going to be _even more expensive_



I agree; I'm not sure the carve really works with the body shape in the same way that the flat top (or 'radiused' or whatever Mayones call it) does... could just be that I'm so used to seeing them that way though!

The binding is a whole lot classier than the old style.


----------



## Aymara (Jan 16, 2016)

That's exactly, what I would have chosen in custom shop, but as a 7-string with a red top and with the usual binding, I guess.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 16, 2016)

I dig it a lot actually, but that doesn't mean I would be able to afford it. Looks awesome.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 16, 2016)

vibrantgermancities said:


> I agree; I'm not sure the carve really works with the body shape in the same way that the flat top (or 'radiused' or whatever Mayones call it) does... could just be that I'm so used to seeing them that way though!
> 
> The binding is a whole lot classier than the old style.



It might be one of those things that looks cooler in person. I'm such a Mayones whore I can't promise I won't buy one eventually


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 16, 2016)

Oooh, I like this...


----------



## Aymara (Jan 17, 2016)

Ok, let's assume, these babies get shown at NAMM ... when will they hit stores? Around summer?


----------



## Spectivum (Jan 17, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I really like this. I could never get along with the flat top and no arm contour even though they're really good instruments so this should address that.



If you have a playing position that flat top cuts into your arm, carved will do the same as it still has a sharp edge. There is just no alternative for an arm contour.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 17, 2016)

Spectivum said:


> If you have a playing position that flat top cuts into your arm, carved will do the same as it still has a sharp edge. There is just no alternative for an arm contour.



I've played carved top Schecters for years and never really had any problems. The Carve top means your forearm is still at an angle.


----------



## Aymara (Jan 18, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I've played carved top Schecters for years and never really had any problems. The Carve top means your forearm is still at an angle.



Confirmed ... I have a Schecter Hybrid and though it only has a carved top without arm contour, it's very comfortable to play even in sitting position.

I tested a standard Regius in a shop and would expect, that this new carved top model will be more comfortable and even sound better, at least for my taste. Because my Hybrid with it's mahogany body with maple cap and neck is very resonant in all frequency ranges, which overall sounds better than a swamp ash Regius, sorry. Swamp ash sounds too cold for my taste. The Hybrid's wood choice combines the sound character of my most beloved guitars, the warmth of a Les Paul and the cristal clear top end of a Gretsch Falcon, and I guess this new Regius will have similar qualities, but better playability.

And for sure it looks much better to have a carved top combined with the rounded edges of the back. That was my all time critique about the Regius ... a flat top looks totally ugly on this guitar.


----------



## Taikatatti (Jan 18, 2016)

This thing looks a lot better than i thought. If they only added bolt-on option


----------



## Spectivum (Jan 18, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I've played carved top Schecters for years and never really had any problems. The Carve top means your forearm is still at an angle.



Might be due to the TOM bridge they usually have that carved tops don't help me. or my skinny arm...


----------



## Aymara (Jan 18, 2016)

Taikatatti said:


> If they only added bolt-on option



They only need to build the Setius with a Hipshot instead of a TOM  ... and your wish becomes reality.


----------



## Taikatatti (Jan 18, 2016)

Aymara said:


> They only need to build the Setius with a Hipshot instead of a TOM  ... and your wish becomes reality.



I could live with that  But still i would love to see a more affordable regius model.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 18, 2016)

I'd love a Les Paul Studio style Regius without the fancy binding and figured top and stuff, but I think even then it would still be a very expensive guitar. Just be happy you don't have to pay US-import prices for them


----------



## narad (Jan 18, 2016)

jephjacques said:


> Just be happy you don't have to pay US-import prices for them



A huge misconception: I'd love to pay US import prices. It beats VAT/GST inclusion by 10% or so.


----------



## Aymara (Jan 18, 2016)

jephjacques said:


> I'd love a Les Paul Studio style Regius without the fancy binding and figured top and stuff, but I think even then it would still be a very expensive guitar.



Maybe have a look at the Schecter Hybrid instead ... I love mine and it comes close to this new Regius regarding wood specs, so I guess it comes close soundwise too.


----------



## TGOD (Jan 18, 2016)

I love carved tops and this just set my Mayones GAS on fire.


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 18, 2016)

Looks very nice, though I'm sure it will be prohibitively expensive.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 18, 2016)

Forgive my ignorance, but aside from headstock shape and bridges, what separates this from the Setius? Genuine question, btw.


----------



## TGOD (Jan 18, 2016)

MikeH said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but aside from headstock shape and bridges, what separates this from the Setius? Genuine question, btw.


The carves on the top on the Setius aren't as pronounced, and most (if not all) Setius models don't have the bevels on the insides of the horns. Then there's the fact that the back edges of the Setius aren't rounded like the Regius. Plus, Regius models are neck-thru, and Setius models are bolt-on, and the vol/tone knobs on the Regius are slightly sunken in to the body, as seen in the picture at the top, whereas Setius model's knobs are flush with the body.

I'm sure there are some other slight technical differences as well that I'm not recollecting.


----------



## Spectivum (Jan 19, 2016)

+ash body option
+more-piece neck
+ebony fretboard
+locking tuners

Surprisingly the Regius does not have steel frets for this price level which is a big let-down in my opinion.


----------



## Zado (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## GXPO (Jan 19, 2016)

Wow, I'm in love. I was pretty sure it was a fight between the Aristedes 060 and the Jackson HT6 for my money this year but this is making me think..


----------



## narad (Jan 19, 2016)

Ah the carve is way different on that one. Willing to be we'll see a carve top V2 variation as well...


----------



## GXPO (Jan 19, 2016)

Yeah the second carve looks like the better one.. V1 that is.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 19, 2016)

Spectivum said:


> Surprisingly the Regius does not have steel frets for this price level which is a big let-down in my opinion.



You can order any Regius with Stainless Steel Frets, they're all made to order so it's an option..


----------



## Aymara (Jan 20, 2016)

Jonathan20022 said:


> You can order any Regius with Stainless Steel Frets, they're all made to order so it's an option..


And in case of Mayones it can really be worth it, because they have a Plek machine, which means perfect fret dressing.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Jan 21, 2016)

Jonathan20022 said:


> You can order any Regius with Stainless Steel Frets, they're all made to order so it's an option..



They're expensive!! Although the nickel frets are about the best I've tried.


----------



## chassless (Jan 22, 2016)

finally! in this model they got rid of the one thing that used to put me off the original Regius. (not that i can afford one anyway...)


----------



## Aymara (Feb 7, 2016)

I found hints, that the Regius Core will also come as a 7-string version for around 2800

ampsguitarshop


----------



## Insomnia (Feb 7, 2016)

narad said:


> A huge misconception: I'd love to pay US import prices. It beats VAT/GST inclusion by 10% or so.



This


----------



## Aymara (Feb 20, 2016)

I contacted Mayones, when the new Core models will hit the stores and was told, that it might last 'til the end of the year.

Are you patient enough?


----------



## Miscreant (Feb 20, 2016)

Anyone know if they'll extend to the 8-strings? My sense right now is that it's just the 6s and 7s. But I'm actually thinking about holding out for the 8, should it be coming...Thoughts?


----------



## Aymara (Feb 20, 2016)

Miscreant said:


> Thoughts?



I guess, it will depend on the success of the Core model. Other than that, you have the option of a custom order. But in this case it might maybe keep your costs down, if you wait 'til the Core 7 hits the stores.

The downside with Mayones is, that the customer needs to be patient. They are a small luthiery only and it needs time to keep the quality consistent.

PS: Maybe ask them by mail ... it might be helpful, when they know, that there is a demand.


----------



## Miscreant (Feb 20, 2016)

Aymara said:


> I guess, it will depend on the success of the Core model. Other than that you have the option of a custom order.



Right, but in a roundabout way I was really asking whether it's true that right now the stock Core models are limited to the 6s and 7s? 

But I take it that, even if they are, you're saying it'd be possible to get it as a custom option for the 8? I was taking it that perhaps, custom or not, Core 8s just wouldn't be available.


----------



## Aymara (Feb 20, 2016)

Miscreant said:


> I was taking it that perhaps, custom or not, Core 8s just wouldn't be available.



As I said in my PS above ... ask them by mail: [email protected]


----------



## Miscreant (Mar 8, 2016)

Here's what I got back: 



> This [Core] model will be available in two versions:
> - Regius Core (V1) 6,7,8 strings;
> - Regius Core CLASSIC (V3) 6,7,8 strings.
> 
> ...



So yeah, full customizability even on an 8 string. What do you guys think? I can practically taste the 8 string, ash top, antique black oil. Though now I'm also wondering whether a glossy finish would look better, as it'd accentuate the cut. 

Maybe the 'flatter' look of the antique black oil wouldn't make the cut look as good--maybe even odd/funny.


----------



## ihunda (Mar 8, 2016)

The thick flat top cutting blood flow down my elbow is the only reason why I've kept reselling all the Regius I've been trying. Color me pretty excited!


----------



## Miscreant (Mar 8, 2016)

ihunda said:


> The thick flat top cutting blood flow down my elbow is the only reason why I've kept reselling all the Regius I've been trying. Color me pretty excited!



That's what I couldn't figure out though. From the pics I couldn't tell if these do have a cut top or not. Because that's one big reason I haven't gotten one yet--the sharp edge just doesn't feel right. 

From the pics of the Cores I can only see the cut body, I can't tell anything about the 'top shoulder' of the guitar...


----------



## Aymara (Mar 9, 2016)

Miscreant said:


> From the pics I couldn't tell if these do have a cut top or not.



From the few released photos of the Core it seems the top will be similar shaped as a Setius. So it won't have an arm contour. *Did any of you, who had ergonomic issues with the Regius, try if it happens with the carved top of the Setius too?*

I wonder, if that's the reason, why on the TesseracT concert in Cologne Acle Kahney mainly played a Setius instead of his Signature Regius ... mmh?

I myself don't have such ergonomic issues, maybe because I use my Regius 7 Gothic as a studio guitar and play it mainly in sitting position? Mmh, I should try a longer session standing with a strap.

Everybody, who sees a need for an arm contour similar to a Strat, should drop Mayones a mail and ask for it!

*They need to know, that people sold their Regius for ergonomic reasons. And they need to know, how many potential customers see a need for an arm contour.*

The more customers ask for it, the more likely they will at least offer it as a custom option. And with a bit of luck it might even become standard, if enough complaints reach them NOW as long as it's still a prototype.

But who knows ... maybe an arm contour is not needed on that carved top? Again ... do you have the same issues with a Setius?


----------



## electriceye (Mar 9, 2016)

They make some stunning guitars. But, damn, are they $$$$$.


----------



## Aymara (Mar 9, 2016)

Good news, folks: I emailed Mayones about the above mentioned missing arm contour and guess what ... they already are planning an arm contour for the Regius.

I don't know any details, if custom shop only or whatever, but they said an announcement will come pretty soon.



electriceye said:


> But, damn, are they $$$$$.



Yes, but what do you expect from European handmade guitars? US made guitars are in a similar price point, right?


----------



## Miscreant (Mar 9, 2016)

Aymara said:


> Good news, folks: I emailed Mayones about the above mentioned missing arm contour and guess what ... they already are planning an arm contour for the Regius.


----------



## Aymara (Mar 9, 2016)

Miscreant said:


>



I rechecked the answer ... they talked about a new Regius project. So I would expect a new Regius model besides the current Regius series and the new Core.

We'll see.


----------



## Miscreant (Mar 9, 2016)

Damn it. That doesn't sound as promising now.


----------



## Aymara (Mar 9, 2016)

Miscreant said:


> Damn it. That doesn't sound as promising now.



Let's wait for the announcement ... I wouldn't be astonished to see a third version of the Core with a slight arm contour, but who knows if the Core we saw so far will still have a need for an arm contour.

As I said above, the top looks pretty similar to a Setius. Did you ever play one? I wouldn't expect, that it needs an arm contour ... at least, that was my impression, when I played the 6-string in a shop. Btw, my Schecter Hybrid doesn't have one too, but it has a carved top similar to the Setius and it's ergonomics are superb for my taste.

On the other hand, the Setius and the Hybrid both have a TOM bridge, that is not so close to the top as the Regius bridges ... mmh 

You can count on it, I can't wait to try out a Core in a shop ... but that won't happen before fall.


----------



## Aymara (Mar 9, 2016)

Btw ... did anybody miss the Regius Core V2 too 

Am I the only one, who scratched his head, why they only announced a V1 & V3 and what happened to V2?


----------



## Miscreant (Mar 9, 2016)

Aymara said:


> Let's wait for the announcement ... I wouldn't be astonished to see a third version of the Core with a slight arm contour, but who knows if the Core we saw so far will still have a need for an arm contour.
> 
> As I said above, the top looks pretty similar to a Setius. Did you ever play one? I wouldn't expect, that it needs an arm contour ... at least, that was my impression, when I played the 6-string in a shop. Btw, my Schecter Hybrid doesn't have one too, but it has a carved top similar to the Setius and it's ergonomics are superb for my taste.
> 
> ...



No, I haven't played a Setius, so I can't compare. I have a Custom 24 though, and they don't have arm contours but are supremely comfortable--but at the same time they're smaller and thinner than the Regiuses (I believe). 

So, yeah, it's hard to tell. We'll just have to wait for them to come out and see what people say. I'd personally love an arm contour, and I think it'd make the center cut look even more pronounced.


----------



## Aymara (Mar 9, 2016)

Miscreant said:


> I'd personally love an arm contour, ...



I myself find arm contours pretty ugly, so I'm happy, that my Schecter Hybrid is very ergonomic without it.

I think, the Hybrid and your C24 clearly show, that there's a good chance, that the Regius Core might be comfortable enough too.


----------



## GXPO (Jun 6, 2016)

Links are up now. The core comes with the Hannes as standard and some interesting new carving on the back.. 

Mayones Regius 6 Core

EDIT:

Also, clocking in at £1000 more than the standard... Ouch.. 

http://www.guitarguitar.co.uk/electric_guitars_detail.asp?stock=160406296799006


----------



## Aymara (Jun 6, 2016)

GXPO said:


> The core comes with the Hannes as standard ...



The Hannes is optional, standard is the ABM bridge. Check the complete announcement and specs


----------



## GXPO (Jun 6, 2016)

Aymara said:


> The Hannes is optional, standard is the ABM bridge. Check the complete announcement and specs



Nice spot! Would be interesting to see what the ABM version comes in at. The price I saw was for the Hannes and BKPs. 

I hope it's under £3000..


----------



## Aymara (Jun 6, 2016)

It's also worth having a look at the Core Classic:

Regius 6 Core Classic

Regarding prices, I fear we'll have to wait 'til fall. Mayo answered to my email request, that we will have 'til end of the year, to see those beauties in shops. I guess, they'll try to make it happen before Xmas.


----------



## GXPO (Jun 6, 2016)

I just found this, not sure if it's meant to be in the wild and probably represents the cost to the dealer.. Shows the core could quite easily come in at under £3000.. 

http://www.hvcimport.com/gestion/en..._1-25-Mayones-Instruments+CS-EUR-20151229.pdf

This appears to be the Mayones price bible with all upcharges, mods etc with actual monetary values.


----------



## Aymara (Jun 6, 2016)

GXPO said:


> I just found this, ...



That PDF seems to contain dealer and not customer prices, but it seems, that we can expect the standard Regius Core to be around 100&#8364; more expensive than the Gothic line.

PS: As usual, custom options might raise the prices drastically.


----------



## GXPO (Jun 6, 2016)

Yeah those are definitely dealer prices but it certainly tells a tale...


----------



## Aymara (Jun 6, 2016)

GXPO said:


> but it certainly tells a tale...



Yes, for sure ... very helpful


----------

